# Rescue Centres near Chester



## Emma_Williams

Hi
My mum wants to adopt a cat but she doesn't know of any rescue centres around the Chester area so she asked if I could ask on here if anyone knows any websites or phone numbers for any.
Thanks
Emma


----------



## dipdog

try this one Cat Rescue and Rehoming Shelters in Cheshire, UK


----------



## Stue

hello! i live in Chester, and the nearest one to me was at the wirral. hope this helps, havent got a number sorry


----------



## fairybelle

There is Capricorn Animal Rescue near Buckley that you could try. Think there is a cat rescue in Mold too but can't remember it's name.


----------



## ChinaBlue

Margaret Walken, a GCCF judge, runs North West Pedigree Rescue, and is based around Ellesmere Port. Sorry I haven't got her contact details but you may find it in the local phone directory. All the cats will have been neutered and vaccinated; I am not sure what her adoption fee is but I think perhaps she may just ask for a donation.


----------



## siany

North Clwyd Animal Rescue near Holywell.
Tel:-
01745 560546
Opening Hours

Monday - Closed
Tuesday - Sunday - Open 11 am - 4 pm


----------



## hoot

Emma_Williams said:


> Hi
> My mum wants to adopt a cat but she doesn't know of any rescue centres around the Chester area so she asked if I could ask on here if anyone knows any websites or phone numbers for any.
> Thanks
> Emma


My friend, Pat, is looking to rehome her cat. Her number is 0151 200 6749.


----------

